# 2003 Jetta radio has no sound



## 19redwings (Feb 10, 2006)

My wife's 2003 Jetta wagon had a burned out drivers side brake light that I replaced yesterday. What a PIA that was...
Anyways, since that time the radio comes on but there is no sound. I have put a CD in and you can hear it spool up and the display (double din) shows it is playing. I also put a tape in and the same thing happpenss. You can hear it operating but no sound. I also tried AM and FM and nothing happens.
I checked every fuse and they all rang out fine (does anyone have a list for what the symbols correspond to?)
I am wondering if there is an amp somewhere that may have a reset button on it?
Any advise? I think we are still under warranty, but it is a PIA to get it to the dealer, etc.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Skorpion (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta radio has no sound (19redwings)*

Is your radio display stuck at 88.3fm...or is button mashing non-responsive? That was/is my issue. I also have a 2003 Jetta, and according to the FAQ, there is a known glitch with our radios.
I took my car in for the 20k service on Friday and they warrantied the radio. Had to do a special order and won't be in for 1 to 2 weeks.
Some have said that re-seating the radio/or fuse located at back of radio, will do the trick. But you will need some tools to pull out the radio. It'll probably be better for you to get a brand new one from the dealer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 19redwings (Feb 10, 2006)

The radio functions all work. I can change stations, raise and lower the volume (the bar moves back and forth).
It has to be something with the bulb replacement....???


----------



## Skorpion (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (19redwings)*

Fuse 42 is the fuse for the audio system. You can try pulling that out and waiting a few minutes before reinserting and trying out the radio. There is also the fuse located at the back of radio...but you'll need to pull it out first. Try an archived search through this forum...I think I remember someone mentioning a fuse on the monsoon amp. Good luck hunting down the problem! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 19redwings (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Skorpion)*

I figured it out. When I was messing with the foam to get access to the brakelight buld I knocked a connector out of the amp. The only way I could find it was to stick an inspection mirror behind the foam area.


----------

